# probleme ibook clamshell



## 0mac (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour a tous je rencontre des problemes de MAJ avec un vieux clamshell de 2000. 
En effet mon ibook me demande un mot de passe pour effectuer des MAJ. Le problème est que j'ai acheté ce matériel d'occasion et que je n'ai ni mot de passe ni cd d'install'.
Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2011)

Oui, contacte le vendeur, et demande le lui (ainsi que les CD qu'il était censé te fournir avec) !


----------



## 0mac (10 Août 2011)

c'est fait. Malheureusement il ne possède ni mot de passe ni cd.  il surfait uniquement sur le web et n'a jamais fait une MAJ. Il ne connaît pas le vendeur puisqu'il a récuperer cet ordinateur dans une brocante


----------



## mx-v (9 Septembre 2011)

Quelle version de Mac OS?


----------

